# Early Miami ( Hudson) track bike pics



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2019)

Well it’s been a while sooo  I’d thought I’d post my Hudson track bike pics.. it’s original untouched and complete as it gets but the seat it’s a  old resto... I forgot what year it is. I think in the 1900’s. Anyway...


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 4, 2019)

This bicycle is gorgeous.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah,
Spectacular!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2019)

*That is a wonderful example of what a track-
bike looks like.  Thank You -- Mark ….*

*….. patric*


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks.  Yep possibly one of one in this condition.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 9, 2019)

Do you have a scale to weigh this bike?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 9, 2019)

Hudson didn't start using the D&J Hanger till 1902.  So I would say your bike is definitely after 1902. ( a catalogue will help in determining when the colors came out etc )

1902/03 - They used the D&J on two of their models only - the Racer and the Semi-Racer.  The racer had the 2 piece D&J and the Semi Racer used the one piece. It looks to me like your bike has the 2 piece ( pic attached ) but I believe in '02/03 they used a different head color than the rest of the bike - not sure but I think that's what I read so your bike could be after '04.

In 1902 and '03 it was George Leander and Nat Butler that raced the Hudson.  I have pics of both of them on their Hudson's.  Nat Butler on his Pacing machine and George Leander on his racer with the D&J hanger. It appears that in '02/'03 Leander's racer didn't have the Hussy stem and bars like yours does.

By 1904/05 Hudson took over D&J so they started basically using this crank hanger on all their bikes.

In 1908 Hudson was taken over by Miami.

Hope this helps a little bit anyway.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

1904 ad


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

Oct 1904 ad -


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

Dec '04 - they talk about making all the bike with flush joints for the 1905 season.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

I believe '07 or '08


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

August 1908


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

1902 ...... start of the oval stays etc?
  Also using the D&J Hanger on their Racer Model.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

I believe '02 explaining the Racers etc ...


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

George Leander : on a Hudson


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2019)

A small section from a beautiful page/sheet in my personal collection - approx 8 x 11 - not framed yet.

George Leander on his Hudson with D&J Hanger... ( Nat Butler on his Hudson Stayer )


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 10, 2019)

A non-racing Hudson.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 8, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Well it’s been a while sooo  I’d thought I’d post my Hudson track bike pics.. it’s original untouched and complete as it gets but the seat it’s a  old resto... I forgot what year it is. I think in the 1900’s. Anyway...View attachment 1057988
> View attachment 1057989
> 
> View attachment 1057990
> ...



Whatever year it is that is one lovely, pure machine.
Thanks for posting the photos!
And thanks Bill @corbettclassics for the fantastic supporting information. 
Superb!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 8, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Whatever year it is that is one lovely, pure machine.
> Thanks for posting the photos!
> And thanks Bill @corbettclassics for the fantastic supporting information.
> Superb!



You are very welcome dnc1


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2019)

Your welcome ...


dnc1 said:


> Whatever year it is that is one lovely, pure machine.
> Thanks for posting the photos!
> And thanks Bill @corbettclassics for the fantastic supporting information.
> Superb!




it is very nice.


----------

